# WTB Fish Bag



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Instead of hauling around a cooler on my kayak, I thought about getting a fish bag. Thing is I don't know anything about them... Quality? Size? Price? or where to buy them. PKS? Academy? Outcast? Its mainly going to be used offshore, maybe some inshore. Any info would be great. Thanks!

BTW I live in Pensacola.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

here's some to review.

http://www.alltackle.com/fish_bags.htm

catch 'em up.


----------



## AfricanAmercan (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Precision-Pak-YakCatch3/14037762

this is what I got from Wally world, works great. Around $50


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

good luck finding the precision pak. They went out of business last year. I used a fish bag until a red poked his fins all thru it. Now I use a cooler which is 10x better.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

+1 on the Precision Pak, if you can find one. Something similar would work fine. But any fish you catch larger than 34", the tail will be poking out.


----------



## Dang Dang (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. The precision pak would be great, but may never find one. Hopefully they'll get some in stock. It hurts spending the kinda money they want at alltackle. Guess ill just keep hauling a cooler around for now.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

Ebay has them, http://www.ebay.com/itm/Precisionpa...715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2327c9fac3


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Just bought a S2S 42" bag from west marine online for $66. Not a bad deal at all. Installing it tomorrow on my PA.


----------

